# Dreading my daughters funeral



## youngmamttc

I thought it was hard enough saying goodbye the first time but i found out yesterday it's her funeral a week today. Since she was born under 24 weeks the hospital arranged her cremation and it will be a joint service with a few other parents and their babies but I'm so scared. Obviously I'll be there to say goodbye to my precious little girl but part of me just wants to hide away from it. 

Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm sorry hun, it'll be tough but it's your chance to say goodbye and have some sort of closure. Hope it's as gentle as possible x


----------



## zmzerbe

<3 sending so much love your way youngmam, stay only as strong as you can for your little girl, you don't have to pretend that you're more tough than you can handle. I hope the day is full of love and closure for you <3


----------



## Shanslee

Just sending love your way... :hugs:


----------



## LDC

It will be a hard day and it will be a sad, harrowing day. I just wept all through my son's funeral; we had a single funeral for him through the hospital however it was in a joint resting place. I did speak to our vicar though and he said that a lot of the times with the shared funerals that a number of parents don't attend. Just roll with the day and whatever you feel, don't put pressure on yourself to be or act in a certain way, just go with whatever is in your heart. We never imagine having to go to our child's funeral and so it's a massive shock. It did bring some closure for me but also made me sadder that it meant that everything was "over" as such, asides from waiting for PM results. 

Sending you lots of hugs, be kind to yourself xx


----------



## jinxii

I'm so sorry you have to experience saying goodbye again.


----------



## Tink_

I'm so sorry lovely x


----------



## Laurenmomma

I'm dreading this, I havnt even delivered yet just found out today that Iv lost the baby &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## LDC

Laurenmomma said:


> I'm dreading this, I havnt even delivered yet just found out today that Iv lost the baby &#65533;&#65533;

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. The whole process of delivering is so so hard and then everything that comes after this. The hospital I was in were amazing and made the situation as "easy" as possible, and the support I had afterwards was great. My bereavement midwife even called yesterday almost a year after losing our son. Please do use all the support available to you, even if you don't really feel like it at the start as emotions have a habit of cropping up when you least expect it. 

Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry, sending lots of hugs to you xxx


----------

